# Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #1 Hemiscolopendra platei



## peterbourbon (Jun 27, 2008)

Part one of small species-series (not over 12cm).  
Thought it would be nice to make a tribute to the smaller ones we all seem to oversee between subsp. dehaanis, giganteas, galapagoensis(es) and elephants.

This one's approx. 6cm and from Chile. Enjoy!

(If YOU have something tiny 42- or 46-legged to share, don't hesitate to post!  )











































Regards
Turgut


----------



## hibludij (Jun 27, 2008)

nothing exotic but still interesting and its realy tiny 3-4cm 
Cryptops spec. propably hortensis. Its my most active pede, its always running around and always hungry but it prefers spiders over crickets.


----------



## SAn (Jun 28, 2008)

love that platei


----------



## Draiman (Jun 28, 2008)

They look pretty docile. Are they as "bitey" as larger Scolopendrids?


----------



## Vincent (Jun 28, 2008)

that Hemiscolopendra platei is very beautiful :drool: 
I have always liked the small species better then the large ones


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 28, 2008)

_Otostigmus sp._ Java






_Rhysida longipes(?)_ Phillipines






Cheers
Greg


----------



## JonathanF (Jun 28, 2008)

Was sure this one is a "true" _S. mirabilis_, but now I'm thinking it's a younger _S. cingulata_, like the one Steven had (so it doesn't really belong here...):








But, this one, looks more like a "true" _S. mirabilis_ (so it really is a tiny _Scoloopendromorpha sp._- up to 60mm) to me, any opinions?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #2 Rhysida afra afra*

Very nice posts & interesting species! Keep going on! 

@Vincent: Thanks a lot for this stunning Rhysida. 





































Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Jun 29, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #3 Scolopendra oraniensis*

Thanks @Steven 





































Regards
Turgut


----------



## buthus (Jun 30, 2008)

Great thread!


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I've always liked the tiny ones, just never have had luck with them. I think the total lack of humidity here allows too rapid of an environment change unless the enclosure is way oversized.
Rev


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #4 Rhysida stuhlmanni stuhlmanni*

...........





































Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 3, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #5 Scolopendra afer*

...........


























Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 8, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #6 Scolopendra viridis viridis*

..............































Regards
Turgut


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 13, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #7 Scolopocryptops sexspinosus*

.....................

























Regards,
Turgut


----------



## pandinus (Jul 17, 2008)

Otostigmus sp. (scaber?)
collected near the Iao valley on Maui, Hawaii






































John


----------



## slick87 (Jul 19, 2008)

welcome to the world the gorgoues pedes


----------



## peterbourbon (Jul 26, 2008)

*Tiny scolopendromorpha fanatics: #8 Asanada akashii*

Wonderful pede! @pandinus.
(Wish i could have one...)

This fantastic TINY one (3-4cm BL) is taken from the current Philippines-import by Andreas Gneist. Thanks a lot!

BTW: As far as i know, Vincent also got this stunning pede and placed it unter "unidentified" from Philippines. Love the terminals and short SciFi-80s-Alien-antenna! Enjoy! 































Regards
Turgut


----------



## buthus (Jul 26, 2008)

> Otostigmus sp. (scaber?)
> collected near the Iao valley on Maui, Hawaii


Fantastic!  Thanks for sharing.
How common are these in Hawaii?  Im heading there somewhat soon ..belated honeymoon ...Ill be darned if I dont get out for a bit of bug hunting!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 26, 2008)

Many interesting images, thanks for posting them!


----------



## pandinus (Jul 26, 2008)

buthus said:


> Fantastic!  Thanks for sharing.
> How common are these in Hawaii?  Im heading there somewhat soon ..belated honeymoon ...Ill be darned if I dont get out for a bit of bug hunting!


they are actually very common where they are found, but i really have to say good luck in catching them. they are small and very very fast. out of the 15 or so i saw on this trip i only managed to capture 2 and one did not survive. other pedes to check out are one or two different varieties of S. s. subspinipes, including the lovely hawaiian mahogany which is somewhat of a dwarf for the genus, topping out at around only 5-6". All of the centipedes i have found on the island have mostly been under large stones in the rainforest, especially near water. From my research, none of the pedes are native residents but are all feral.

John


----------



## buthus (Jul 27, 2008)

pandinus said:


> they are actually very common where they are found, but i really have to say good luck in catching them. they are small and very very fast. out of the 15 or so i saw on this trip i only managed to capture 2 and one did not survive. other pedes to check out are one or two different varieties of S. s. subspinipes, including the lovely hawaiian mahogany which is somewhat of a dwarf for the genus, topping out at around only 5-6". All of the centipedes i have found on the island have mostly been under large stones in the rainforest, especially near water. From my research, none of the pedes are native residents but are all feral.
> 
> John


Well, Im stoked then!  
Maybe I can hit u up 4 some info when the time comes?  
I havnt been too much part of the planning ...but I know we will explore a couple of the islands fort sure.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Jul 28, 2008)

@ Turgut:

your photos are fantastic, but you should pay attention to the background....


----------



## buthus (Nov 8, 2008)

Largest of 3 I kept from Kauai...


----------



## syndicate (Nov 9, 2008)

nice photos!


----------



## buthus (Nov 10, 2008)

syndicate said:


> nice photos!


Hey!  thanx 
Kinda wanted to post here cause I mentioned going there.

TONS of young, but they were soooo fragile ...within a day I lost a few... too much moisture, not enough moisture..&everyother reason what not seemed to kill them.  Blue/green legs if I recall(?) ...I could see why the locals that I conversed with thought they(plings) were another, smaller specie.


----------



## MaueR (Nov 11, 2008)

*0.0.3 Otostigmus punctiventer*

0.0.3_ Otostigmus punctiventer_


----------

